# Better laser to use for laser camera trigger



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2017)

I have the Miops trigger system (pretty nice, I'm finding), but the laser I have that I use for triggering is a bit fudgy. I mean it doesn't have a very clear, small light point, but rather a bit of a larger, smeary light at the target. Can anyone recommend a laser/laser pointer that meets this criteria:
- Can go for more than 24 hours
- Has a relatively fine projected point at the end
- Preferably uses AA batteries, or similarly common type
- Preferably waterproof

I own three different models that I picked up from eBay, and I find them all to be useful only at very close range. 

Thanks, -tig


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2017)

A laser with a pinpoint sharp focus would be potentially very dangerous to vision, just a touch on a eye, perhaps a reflection, but unlikely. I think that's why they are defocused a bit.

When you concentrate the energy into less area, the potential for injury goes way up. Its not a linear function either, since area is a function of the square of the radius.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2017)

I think that's a good point, but a bit frustrating. I did purchase a bunch of parts and pieced together my own laser, and it does have a relatively fine point. But it certainly isn't weather proof. It's literally held together by scotch tape and a bandaid. 

Aside from human eye damage, my main concern on the safety side is the wild animals' eyes. I've been designing some camera traps where the laser will come out invisibly from the side (stone walls are great for this) and trigger a critter on a path without them ever seeing the light. This requires using paper towel roll centers to shield both the emitter and the receiver. 

In all, my setup is a little heavy on the paper products and chewing gum, and not enough weatherproofed, durable materials. 

I have a Hahnel Captur Module Pro, and that comes with an infra-red device that is pretty good, but it's not perfect. I went through extremes to safely mount that system at the entrance hole of a barn owl nest without disturbing the birds, but the barn owls passed in and out without it triggering. It was amazing. Their heat signatures must be very close to ambient temperatures.


----------

